

Ask HN: has the onsite feedback (button/form) concept failed? - middayc

It all started with getsatisfaction and uservoice (I think), and after a while there were like 20 startups in this field. I used to see those "Feedback" buttons on every site back then, now I don't see them that much. Zendesk doesn't even seem to support or advertise that mode, I've seen few uservoice integrations without it (with ordinary button in the footer). Off all those 20 startups I only see 2 that are more realtime chat oriented (olark).<p>OTOH, Uservoice seems to move from feedback/community to something more like help desk (where Zendesk was).<p>What is your opinion?
======
benologist
The only on-page things I ever used were Olark which is the little blue thing
and LivePerson who have been around for as long as I can recall.

The use case is the same, it's for people I want to talk to _now_ not
eventually aka email.

